# How Much Do You Spend on Your Bettas?



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

So I just randomly texted my friends about how I'm looking to set up another tank kit, and they immediately told me I've spent too much already. One of them suggested making a spreadsheet, which I did in my head. Soon after I realized that I spend A LOT on Seren. Keep in mind that I've only had her a little over a week! So I guess the reason why I created this thread is because I'm curious whether I'm just uncontrollably impulsive or fish-keeping is indeed a pricey hobby.

This month's spending on Seren's tank:
- Plant-specific tank light $40
- Betta Basics (and yes I already have Prime) $11
- Anubias $6
- Water lettuce (my filter's current killed them all) $5
- Micro swords $6
- Frozen brine shrimps $5
- Frozen blood worms $5
- Gravels $3

Placed (not-yet-paid) order:
- New thermometer and floating plants $7
- Shipping fee $6

Miscellaneous:
- Taxi money to go to my favorite pet store $14-$16 back round trip
- RO water to reduce pH before Seren arrives $1

Total: I don't even want to see it but you get the idea

Am I normal?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Normal? If that's not normal than I must really have some issues. I spent $150 total on Merlin's tank, then $250 so far on Topaz's tank (his is full of live plants, and it's a community tank), and about $70 so far and my newest still unnamed Betta's tank.

Edit: I've had Merlin since late September, and I got Topaz maybe 2 or 3 weeks ago. I'm finished with Merlin's tank, but I'm waiting on some cholla I ordered to finally finish Topaz's off.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

In total I have spent $1,064 on betta fish stuff.


----------



## smallpetshop22 (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't pay attention to this, lol, but I'd call that normal and if not normal, partially normal


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I've done it guys. I've totally done it. I found a $19.50 (used) Tetra Half Moon 3-gal kit on Amazon and caved in. Along with tax that's a total of $20.66, FREE shipping, and it'll be here by Monday! I mean, come on, it's a deal! 

... And then obviously if I have a tank I should also have a heater. So there you go another $8.54 for a 25w adjustable heater (via eBay from China) and $23 for a freshwater API Master test kit. BUT in my defense the $23 for the test kit includes shipping AND it will be here in 2-4 days. See? I *am* budget-conscious! ... Kinda!

Up and coming in my shopping list:
- Pure ammonia for fishless cycle
- A fish, which I may or may not purchase via lilnaugrim (those Petco Bettas in her journal omg)
- Ornaments and hiding spots
- Guilt


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

We just can't resist the Betta spell!  I think most of us are under it.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I've spent more than $550.00 on my bettas so far.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I try not to think about the money I spent on my betta tank, $600 Aud would a conservative estimate. Virtually the whole bottom of my tank is covered in Anubias I purchased 40 plants and that little exercise cost a fortune, Then there is some 30 Valis, Riccia, Then there is the $70 shatter proof easy heater, and the $70 canister filter, and the $100 light. 











My 6 foot live bearer tank is the same just the LED light cost $189, 2 canister filters worth $80 each then there is the cost of the tank itself and about $90 in plants.










And my Shrimp cube $130 for the cube, $65 for a shatter proof easy heater and about $80 on plants.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

NickAu said:


> My 6 foot live bearer tank is the same just the LED light cost $189, 2 canister filters worth $80 each then there is the cost of the tank itself and about $90 in plants.


You got me at "the LED light cost $189" XD I can now proudly say I'm not crazy haha

Speaking of, that Betta in your avatar looks a whole lot like mine! 

EDIT: and you know what's funny? I eat only once a day today. I'm also constantly touching the maximum amount of my allowed weekly work hours. I scavenge pens from my workplace and little $^*! Seren is being spoiled rotten LOL oh and don't even get me started on the stuff I've bought for my dog.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> You got me at "the LED light cost $189" XD I can now proudly say I'm not crazy haha


Sorry my bad it was $199. 
*Beamswork Aquarium Fish Tank Aqua LED Light 150cm 60W 10,000k 5-6FT BRIGHT*

I also have a 60 cm version of this on my 2 foot tank


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I've spent waaaaay too much!!!!!  Hundreds, on one betta! But it is so interesting, and relaxing, and gratifying!!


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

I haven't counted, but I can safely say I've spent more than a thousand between my three tanks.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Actually, I've spent now around $750.00


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I spend way to much.. mostly on live plants.. Don't even want to get into calculating how much I've spent on each tank >.>


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I spend way to much.. mostly on live plants.. Don't even want to get into calculating how much I've spent on each tank >.>


You buy them in bulk or something? I thoughts live plants are pretty cheap as long as you stick to the non-fancy ones?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> You buy them in bulk or something? I thoughts live plants are pretty cheap as long as you stick to the non-fancy ones?


It adds up though. Especially if you heavily plant several tanks.


----------



## Eichan (Dec 2, 2015)

214 total so far, with a brand new gifted tank that was 44 >.>

On my first betta who I am bringing home now, in horrid evening traffic!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> It adds up though. Especially if you heavily plant several tanks.


Oh that's true :| there really should be a live plants discount day


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

I just try to get any fish supplies I need when they go on sale.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that I am well over $100 for my fish that cost $5, but then again I've probably spent over $1k on my "free" dog that I got around 2 years ago so what's less then $200 on my new scaly friend?

Start up tank was around $30, the gravel was around $5, the plastic plants were around $10, BUT I went and replaced those plants with silk plants and those totaled around $30. The heater was $33, the rock around $12. Then there was the water conditioner at around $2 or 3, and the testing kits that totaled $22, the first food I got him was around $4, but I switched that out for Omega One Betta Pellets and I think they cost around $9. I also bought a thermometer, air hose, and fish net, but I forget how much those cost. 

The best part is I'm not through yet. I want to get better lighting, an aquarium vacuum, a few more smaller plants, a sponge filter, and more accurate testing kits. I simply cannot afford it right now so it'll have to wait.

*Goes back to waiting for the funny farm people to come cart her away in a jacket that helps you hug yourself*


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> the first food I got him was around $4, but I switched that out for Omega One Betta Pellets and I think they cost around $9


A 60 gramme ( 2.11 ounce ) jar of new life spectrum pellets in my local fish shop costs $22.90 AUD.

I wont buy online because the last time I did the jar was out of date by about 12 months.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

NickAu said:


> A 60 gramme ( 2.11 ounce ) jar of new life spectrum pellets in my local fish shop costs $22.90 AUD.
> 
> I wont buy online because the last time I did the jar was out of date by about 12 months.


Nick that's insane! $23 for a 60g bag of fish food! What about trying a more credible online store? I know shipping can be sluggish sometimes when you live all the way down there ( my home country is Indonesia, I know the feeling haha) but still! $23! There are many better deals online I'm sure!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

I think to fish people, spending thousands of dollars on ornaments and stones is totally normal. To a cat or dog or whatever else person, they will think it is abnormal. But it is the fish that gets the final say, and they are always very grateful


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The hobby is very expensive in Oz. One of my tanks (a 90x45x45cm tank without a stand or any equipment) cost over $1000, when I believe the same tank cost about half that, or even less, overseas. 

Personally, I think I would have to have spent _well_ over $5000 on fish, plants, tanks, and equipment since I got into the hobby, and I've only been in the hobby for around five years.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

MyBabiesHaveScales said:


> I think to fish people, spending thousands of dollars on ornaments and stones is totally normal. To a cat or dog or whatever else person, they will think it is abnormal. But it is the fish that gets the final say, and they are always very grateful


I'd agree  it's even worse when you have both a dog and a fish LOL the spending add up



LittleBettaFish said:


> The hobby is very expensive in Oz. One of my tanks (a 90x45x45cm tank without a stand or any equipment) cost over $1000, when I believe the same tank cost about half that, or even less, overseas.
> 
> Personally, I think I would have to have spent _well_ over $5000 on fish, plants, tanks, and equipment since I got into the hobby, and I've only been in the hobby for around five years.


Ohh look at me multi-quoting!!

Which part of Oz are you guys in? If you're within the Western Aussie area (especially Perth) I might be able to help. My home country is Indonesia, just right above you guys. From where I live, shipping cost shouldn't be that much (especially when converted to AUD). I can ship you people stuff when I'm home for the summer!

EDIT: if you're in QLD or any other areas on the other side of the country I should still be able to ship stuff too! I just can't promise the shipping fee would be reasonable.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm in Melbourne. 

Unfortunately, the trouble with Australia is our quarantine laws are extremely strict. This means one cannot just have fish and live plants shipped into the country without proper permits etc. I'm also fairly certain that you cannot import dried foods, and soil based substrates such as ADA into Australia, unless you also have the proper permits in place. 

I mean to import a betta into the country from Aquabid using the transhipper here, the fish has to stay for seven days in an approved quarantine facility before being released to the transhipper and shipped to/picked up by, the buyer. 

It's frustrating, especially when the range of fish available here are so limited.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I'm in Melbourne.
> 
> Unfortunately, the trouble with Australia is our quarantine laws are extremely strict. This means one cannot just have fish and live plants shipped into the country without proper permits etc. I'm also fairly certain that you cannot import dried foods, and soil based substrates such as ADA into Australia, unless you also have the proper permits in place.
> 
> ...


But but but  even fish food and substrates are not OK?? That is just mean. Is there a good reason why? =\ What about this: move to Indonesia  did you know that some Betta tail styles were found here? ;P


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm assuming it's because of the risk of introducing pests and diseases into our country. We do have some very unique fauna and flora here, but some rules and regulations do leave me scratching my head. Such as the fact that goldfish are sold for only a few dollars in basically every fish store here, in spite of the fact that many seem to end up in our waterways. 

I always joked I'd move to Indonesia so I could catch my own wild bettas.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'd do that too if I know where to find them!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't even begin to calculate any sort of "all time cost," but for this month alone: 
- $5 50lb bag of Miracle-Gro soil 
- $8 50lb bag of Black Diamond Blasting sand 
- $8 Clamp Light 
- $12 pack of 60w daylight bulbs 
= $33 
It's only the first week of December so there is much more to come ha ha...


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

You are right *LittleBettaFish* Australian Bio Security Laws are among the strictest in the world and even then stuff gets in from time to time. I would love 2 or 3 assassin snails but we cant get them legally here and I would not dare try and import them. 

Any Aussies have any for sale, PM me LOL.


----------



## Sigma (Dec 5, 2015)

I've had him for four days, roughly, and spent about $120.


----------



## TripleP (Aug 7, 2015)

I added it up a little over a month ago and at the time I had spent roughly $500.00 on my two bettas. Since then I have added a third betta and spent about $200 more. I pretty much find myself getting something new for them every time I get paid. And let's not talk about how much is still on my fish wish list on Amazon.

However, while alot, it still pales in comparison to how much my dog and cat have cost me. My son loves to go on and on about how our cat was free, whew if he only knew how much he has actually cost. 

They are all pretty spoiled rotten, my dog, cat, and fish, but really I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

New question: does the amount of money you guys spend on your pets cause conflicts with your relationship with friends and families? 

Like I said from the original post this whole thread is created when my friends told me I already spent too much on Seren. Little did they know I'm currently cycling a second tank for a second fish which will be a second pet to (constantly) pay for. Yesterday I finally stepped out and sent them eBay Betta pictures and talk about which one is better and whatever, but again I hear: "save your money!". It's not that we're gonna fight about this, but it sorta irritates me how they don't understand. Hell, _nobody _understands why I spend so much on my pets. Unless that person also has a pet they very much care about, but in real life that kind of person is surprisingly rare. That's why I love forums like this. I don't have to ask whether anyone here love their pets.

In my defense, though, I *am* saving money. I always eat at my workplace, and I don't buy new clothes unless absolutely necessary. I rent all my textbooks even if it means returning them before finals week. I pick up shifts like crazy. It's a good thing I promised my parents not to pick up closing shifts again because before that I'd go home at 1 AM and then back to work at 10 AM the next day. My job is not the best job on Earth. My supervisor is crazy. My crew leads are clique-y. The HR people change their minds about schedules just as much as I change my clothes. BUT, it pays well. So here I am. 

Excuse the rant. In fact, ignore me entirely ._. have a nice day!


----------



## TripleP (Aug 7, 2015)

Thankfully no one says anything about what I spend on my pets and if I am being completely honest if they did I would let them know, tactfully but in no uncertain terms, that it's none of their business. I could understand if I was having to rely on others for certain things but as long as I am meeting the needs of myself and my family, what I do with the money I earn is up to me or between me and my hubby at most.

However, sadly most people dont think about things like this. They think that if someone is crazy for spending a certain amount of money for something they would never spend that money on they should say something. What most people fail to realize is they likely spend money on something you wouldn't spend money on. Everyone has different interests, what one person thinks isn't worth spending $5 on the next person may pay $100 for. Often people forget this and try to impose their views on others though. :-?

Don't worry about the rant, we all have some of those we have to get out sometimes. ;-)


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

TripleP said:


> What most people fail to realize is they likely spend money on something you wouldn't spend money on. Everyone has different interests, what one person thinks isn't worth spending $5 on the next person may pay $100 for. Often people forget this and try to impose their views on others though. :-?


That's true~ thanks loads x


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally I wish *I* had not spent nearly as much as I have on this hobby. 

If I could go back a few years, I would definitely have made much smarter buying decisions. I wasted so much money on fish, live plants, and dry goods that I either ended up losing interest in, selling at a loss, killing, or throwing out, that I would be embarrassed to tally it all up. 

This hobby can be terrible for impulse buys, and a small amount of money spent here, and a small amount of money spent there, very quickly adds up. 

If I had been smarter I would have had a fully functional fish room rather than the hodgepodge of tanks and racks I have now. 

Other than that, really the only person who doesn't like how much money I spend on my fish, and on this hobby in general, is my dad. I know he wishes I would sell up all my fish and quit the hobby because he told my mum.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I would love 2 Red Tiger Lotus.
https://www.livefish.com.au/plants/centre/tiger-lotus-red-center.html


----------



## cfaye3char (Sep 20, 2015)

Goodness close to $200 on Vince the betta, I would never tell my family how much I spent. I hide all my supplies and medicines, all his new and old toys, and food. I have had fish before but I don't think I spent this much. I am very happy since it is just me and him.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> only person who doesn't like how much money I spend on my fish, and on this hobby in general, is my dad. I know he wishes I would sell up all my fish and quit the hobby because he told my mum.





> Goodness close to $200 on Vince the betta, I would never tell my family how much I spent.


There are worse things for people to spend their money on than hobby fish, Keeping and caring for fish is calming and is also quite hard and expensive to do properly No matter what kind of day I had I always smile at the way my Betta greets me when I come home , As a father I can tell you this, I would rather my daughter spent $200 setting up a 5 gallon Betta tank than spend $100 on the latest cut off short shorts or cigarettes alcohol or drugs. 

The things I have learned about water alone since I started keeping fish is amazing, I keep telling my friends " even after a week the water in my tanks is safer to drink than when it first comes out of the tap"

So when it come to spending money on tanks plants fish, I say " Go for it " spend till it hurts if it makes you happy.


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

NickAu said:


> There are worse things for people to spend their money on than hobby fish, Keeping and caring for fish is calming and is also quite hard and expensive to do properly No matter what kind of day I had I always smile at the way my Betta greets me when I come home , As a father I can tell you this, I would rather my daughter spent $200 setting up a 5 gallon Betta tank than spend $100 on the latest cut off short shorts or cigarettes alcohol or drugs.


Excellent point! Oh, and so far I've spent over a hundred dollars in supplies (tank, heater, thermometer) for my future beta fish and I'm not finished yet - still have things that I need to buy. I want to have his or her "welcome home" tank ready and waiting for him/her, making sure the water is heated to the appropriate temperature, conditioned and safe to live in, and make sure the ph levels are normal. So far, it looks like I'll be spending at least $150 in supplies before I bring home my new scaly friend.

Don't worry about what other people say! As long as your pets are healthy and happy and you're satisfied with how well you are caring for them, that is really all that matters! 

~ Niki


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> New question: does the amount of money you guys spend on your pets cause conflicts with your relationship with friends and families?
> 
> Like I said from the original post this whole thread is created when my friends told me I already spent too much on Seren. Little did they know I'm currently cycling a second tank for a second fish which will be a second pet to (constantly) pay for. Yesterday I finally stepped out and sent them eBay Betta pictures and talk about which one is better and whatever, but again I hear: "save your money!". It's not that we're gonna fight about this, but it sorta irritates me how they don't understand. Hell, _nobody _understands why I spend so much on my pets. Unless that person also has a pet they very much care about, but in real life that kind of person is surprisingly rare. That's why I love forums like this. I don't have to ask whether anyone here love their pets.
> 
> ...


Yep, all my friends think that bettas are not compatible with each other, Ive spent way over $600 and they are like " man , calm down on your fish, it does nothing for you "


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Kyle15 said:


> Yep, all my friends think that bettas are not compatible with each other, Ive spent way over $600 and they are like " man , calm down on your fish, it does nothing for you "


"Nothing"?? "Does nothing for you"?? Well that's just misinformed! Many people keep fishes to alleviate stress, and in my case fish-keeping helps me stay alive. I'm battling trauma, depression and anxiety issues. It's usually my dog's job, but he's not here right now. So his tiny finned friends take his place. And look! I'm still here today writing to you all. Not sure if that's a good thing though LOL

Edit: Nick, be my dad, please XD


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

Kyle15 said:


> Ive spent way over $600 and they are like " man , calm down on your fish, it does nothing for you "


Well... no offense but that is their own personal opinion and they may not be fish people - which is okay. Not everyone is. However, I have to disagree with their statement. Being a fish owner and taking care of fish is so rewarding, as I'm sure you very well know.



Seren27 said:


> I'm still here today writing to you all. Not sure if that's a good thing though LOL


Of course it's a good thing that you are here, Olivia!! Corresponding with you and others here on this forum has helped me so much, and I'm so very grateful for all that I have learned from reading the threads and everyone's posts here on this forum! Y'all are a blessing to people like me who need to learn the proper way to care for betta fish.

To answer your original question: 


Seren27 said:


> "does the amount of money you guys spend on your pets cause conflicts with your relationship with friends and families?"


I doubt I'm a valid candidate to even answer this question since I'm not an official owner yet, but I wouldn't be surprised if one day it may cause conflict with family members down the road. Personally, for me... not yet. Prior to making plans to adopt a betta pet I was preparing to get a new dog. I miss my dog so much! She had to be put down 3 and a half years ago due to tumors (and the vet thought the tumors were becoming cancerous). She had a good, long life though. Anyway, one my my family members, whom I live with, does *not* want another dog. So.... while I was at Petco, I saw all the beautiful betta fish and the next thing I know I'm searching the internet trying to learn as much as I can about them. It broke my heart to see all those baby bettas that were placed in those tiny cups and I really wanted to get one RIGHT THEN but I knew I needed to wait until I had everything that I needed in order to take care of it properly. I'm so glad I did cause I've learned so much since then! Sorry for getting a little off topic! In a nutshell - no conflicts yet but possibly one day 

P.S. I wouldn't be surprised if I end of spending over $200 before I bring home my new betta friend. $$$:BIGcool: "I'm not crazy. I'm just a little [enthusiastic about my new fishy friend... can't stop reading and getting all I need for him (or her)].


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog. When the time comes I really really hope my dog would go off on his own. I think putting down any kind of pet is just the most heartbreaking thing ever 

EDIT: and did you know the AquaBid Saturday Night Express is starting in 36 minutes from now? LOL bye bye paycheck


----------



## feistygirl (Dec 18, 2015)

Seren27 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your dog. When the time comes I really really hope my dog would go off on his own. I think putting down any kind of pet is just the most heartbreaking thing ever
> 
> EDIT: and did you know the AquaBid Saturday Night Express is starting in 36 minutes from now? LOL bye bye paycheck


Thanks, Olivia! I appreciate that. Yes, it was very heartbreaking but we didn't want her to suffer since she was in a lot of pain; it was very hard to see that, so I know it was for the best.

I hope yours has a peacefully passing when the time comes!

EDIT: No, I didn't know the AquaBid Saturday Night Express is starting soon. Sorry, I don't even know what that is! lol


----------



## DZIM (Oct 20, 2015)

Think I've spent around $80 so far. My fish was a Walmart purchase; I want him to have a good life despite a small budget. I'm sure I'll wind up spending more in the future. Luckily, everything bought can eventually be reused on another fish when the time comes. The money definitely isn't wasted.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

No comment, lol.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

A conflict I have with my bettas is just not living in my own house. I'd have my bettas in 20 gallons each if I paid the water and hydro bills and owned the floor space. Soon as I move out whichever bettas I have with me at the time are being put in the biggest tank I've ever seen. And whoever my husband is 20 years from now HAS to be a fish person, or we will have a very rocky relationship


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

This thread makes me laugh! I think being on this forum is pretty indicative that we are all rather obsessive fish mothers and fathers that spare no expense when it comes to giving our bettas the best care possible. Id love to say that i save money by saving whatever water conditioner or food I had left over since the last fish I had, but I'm either in a different state and have to buy new or I go and buy a baby betta that needs micro pellets because he's too small to eat anything I have already!


----------

